# Windows 7 income tax software for 2022 (for Tax Year 2021)?



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

*PLEASE: Do not preach to me about the hazards of using Windows 7 and the need to use Windows XX*. I am familiar with all of the Microsoft sales pitches. 

(I tried Windows 10 and went back to Windows 7 because Windows 10 eliminated the HomeGroup feature that allows me to share files between 3 laptops and a desktop PC in my house. And, no, I am NOT uploading everything into "the cloud".)

I have been using TurboTax every year, but their software (like that of most other tax software) will not install on a Windows 7 system. Ditto H&R Block Tax Software.

I have searched and I'm not finding much.

I see that I can file online (as opposed to downloading tax software to my PC), but I would prefer to keep my income information under my control as much as possible.

Some of the web sites that I have already looked at (some do not say whether or not they run on Windows 7):

Free File: Do your Federal Taxes for Free | Internal Revenue Service

Best Online Tax Software for 2022 (Tax Year 2021)

File Taxes Online | Free Tax Software for Simple Tax Filing

Heck, I might just file hard copy and mail it in this year just to harass the IRS.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

NRA_guy said:


> *PLEASE: Do not preach to me about the hazards of using Windows 7 and the need to use Windows XX*. I am familiar with all of the Microsoft sales pitches.
> 
> (I tried Windows 10 and went back to Windows 7 because Windows 10 eliminated the HomeGroup feature that allows me to share files between 3 laptops and a desktop PC in my house. And, no, I am NOT uploading everything into "the cloud".)
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. Several years ago, TaxAct refused to run on XP. I think it could, they had just decided to sniff for operating system and refuse any unsupported system, sure on advice of legal council. So that year after three days of pain I got it running on WINE in Puppy Linux. Ugly fonts but it worked. Still three days of work to get it to run for one time use. No thanks. Then read win10 would install and work unactivated forever. So got a free official Microsoft copy and amazingly it installed and ran on my antique unactivated. Been using that once a year. This year tried HRBlock software in WINE, the latest greatest version. Hey it installs, it runs in demo mode but wont accept activation code. GRRR. But hey the fonts are nice and runs fine in demo mode but without updates, its pointless.

Of course it works on same ole locked down unactivated win10. But noticed win10 becoming unsupported in three year. Oh for Pete~s sake. So found an n-lited hacked version of win11 (yea its in Portuguese) and wonder of wonders it even works on the old P4 XP computer. Been trying to lock it down so its not phoning home or trying to update itself back to the official version. Yea MS has made this harder. They really really want to micromanage THEIR system. But this old P4 computer may well make it to 30. I did replace cmos battery and reseated the processor with new thermal goo. It even runs both this n-lited win11 and MX-19 linux pretty well. 

Its been fun, but I do taxes and then its on break for another year. I did read and its become an escalating war between MS and the folk trying to block telemetry and updates. Windows has become rather mysteriously self repairing no matter how you lock it down. I dont have link to article but some group tested various scripts and manual methods. Amazingly within hours in some cases telemetry and updating would become at least partially functional again. They tested for it phoning home with software called wireshark that can tell. Kinda reminds you of those robot movies with the evil liquid metal robot that could have half its head shot off and regenerate.

Oh here is a free tax software. Open Tax Solver v19 Yes it will run in WINE or most any windows Browsing Tax Programs - OlderGeeks.com Freeware Downloads

It does federal but only offers three state income tax. But its free. Not as fancy as Turbo or HR, but...


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Many thanks, @HermitJohn 

I have an older laptop (Dell Latitude D830) that I bought used off eBay that came with a hard drive with Windows 10 installed.

I took out that drive and put in one with Win 7.

I had been thinking about sticking the Win 10 drive back in just to do my taxes.

PS: Somebody just told me, "I installed H&R Block on W7 without any problems." 

I may give it a try.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

NRA_guy said:


> I had been thinking about sticking the Win 10 drive back in just to do my taxes.


That seems like a good, easy solution. But as soon as Win10 starts up, it's going to start downloading and installing all the updates it's missed, and that's going to take a long time. You might consider using some of @HermitJohn's suggestions for turning off updates.

And by the way, there's nothing wrong with using Win7. It still gets monthly security updates; and even if it didn't, your antivirus software is constantly updated. Speaking of which, of course it's always been important to make sure you have good antivirus software and practices, and that hasn't changed.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh, yeah. I stay on top of antivirus tools.

And, yeah, I would do all I can to prevent Windows 10 from updating.

Thanks.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

NRA_guy said:


> Somebody just told me, "I installed H&R Block on W7 without any problems."
> I may give it a try.


Hmmmm. From the H&R Block web site:
----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

NRA_guy said:


> Oh, yeah. I stay on top of antivirus tools.
> 
> And, yeah, I would do all I can to prevent Windows 10 from updating.
> 
> Thanks.


These two:


https://www.sordum.org/9470/windows-update-blocker-v1-7/











WPD


Privacy dashboard for Windows




wpd.app





I used to use one called blackbird, but it hasnt been updated in while. Still might be interesting to you.


----------



## ScottOz (Mar 10, 2020)

October 5, 2021 WINDOWS 11 was released. I still love my 7 though as well. They sure make it tough though.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

My guess if it rejected win7 once, unless you change something, it isnt going to work trying again. I am sure win7 is perfectly capable, but obviously they dont want their software running on an unsupported system. Just like in past when TaxAct one year rejected XP for me (XP had come on that computer) when it had worked fine the year before. But hey if you find some trick to make it work with win7, please share.

i did run across a blog from couple years ago that some guy used Codeweaver Crossover version WINE (one you have to buy a license) would run HRBlock tax software. So assume plain open source WINE with some little mystery tweak would too since CC is based on it with proprietary graphic front end and bunch tweaks. Some little thing that wont let it take the activation code.

Sounds stupid to me not to want your software able to run on as many systems as possible. But few do. If nothing else they should make sure their software runs in latest version WINE. Not everybody wants to buy and run latest greatest version windows and hardware that officially supports it.


----------



## ScottOz (Mar 10, 2020)

Complete Guide: Windows 11 File Sharing Without HomeGroup


The HomeGroup functionality on Windows is no longer available, and that can be one of the serious concerns you would experience on your device. So how is it possible to manage Windows 11 file sharing without HomeGroup? We've got a reliable solution here to help. Follow this tutorial guide and...




www.easeus.com




not sure if this helps. You can share without using cloud.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Many, many thanks guys.

I went ahead and downloaded H&R Block Deluxe and State from Amazon (~$35) and it installed on my Win 7 desktop just fine. It imported last year's info and I am entering data in the 2021 program now.

ETA: It worked great! It even downloaded some complex income from investments.

My Fed and state tax forms are ready to mail!!!


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

ScottOz said:


> Complete Guide: Windows 11 File Sharing Without HomeGroup
> 
> 
> The HomeGroup functionality on Windows is no longer available, and that can be one of the serious concerns you would experience on your device. So how is it possible to manage Windows 11 file sharing without HomeGroup? We've got a reliable solution here to help. Follow this tutorial guide and...
> ...


Interesting. I will read that closer and may give it a shot. 

Back when I tried to do it, I had Win 10 on one laptop . . . and Win 7 on my desktop (which is hardwired to the modem and wifi router) and 2 other laptops.

As I recall the only suggested method that I could find at the time would only work if I was running Win 10 on my desktop PC. Seemed crazy.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

HermitJohn said:


> These two:
> 
> 
> https://www.sordum.org/9470/windows-update-blocker-v1-7/
> ...


Good to know! Thanks!

I'll be trying that when I am forced to go to Win 10 or Win 12 or Win 99 . . .


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

NRA_guy said:


> Good to know! Thanks!
> 
> I'll be trying that when I am forced to go to Win 10 or Win 12 or Win 99 . . .


I dont suppose I will live to see the triumphant return of Win 95..... LOL Everything old is new again.

Glad it worked in win7. I couldnt see why it wouldnt unless they purposefully sniffed for operating system and then refused. Can still run the latest Firefox and Chrome/Chromium on it so...

These free update blockers and privacy suites do come and go, so always want to look as to last time it was updated. IMHO, really should be update at least once a year. But hey since its free, you are guaranteed a refund of every penny you paid. I am just hoping like anything somebody figures out the small tweak to run HRBlock in WINE and posts it. The tax software is only thing I really need to bother with windows for.

Oh if you look it will be either Black Friday or Cyber Monday, you can usually get a real deal on HRBlock tax softare, Fed+your choice of one state combo. Think I gave $22 this year. Used to go on sale under $20, but not big difference. Once I buy it, just sets in my Amazon account until I am ready to download it.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

One annoying thing about the H&R Block tax prep software: The font it uses for the numbers that the user's data (mostly dollars) sucks.

I still mail my tax filing to the Feds and the state. Screw them. I know they want everybody to file electronically. And I like to keep a hard copy of what I file.

When I printed the forms the filled in data was almost illegible. It was VERY, VERY light and a font with VERY thin characters.

The text in the forms (the non-user data) looked just fine. Only my data was almost unreadable.

I tried several things and ended up saving it as a PDF, then exporting the pages to JPG files and increasing the contrast to 100% in photo editing software, and then printing the JPG files.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

NRA_guy said:


> One annoying thing about the H&R Block tax prep software: The font it uses for the numbers that the user's data (mostly dollars) sucks.
> 
> I still mail my tax filing to the Feds and the state. Screw them. I know they want everybody to file electronically. And I like to keep a hard copy of what I file.
> 
> ...


It maybe trying to use a font not installed on your system that is in newer version windows. I have run into that in WINE. Finally installed some huge MS selection of fonts and no more hassles. Those substitute native linux fonts sucked in some windows software, seemed like they always picked the worse substitute possible.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Wasted bunch time today downloading trial version Codeweaver Crossover version WINE. Nope, same difference, wont accept activation code.


----------

